# Yellowtail Snapper in Intracoastal



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

I was fishing at one of my local holes...and something kept stealing my LIVE SHRIMP, I was getting aggervated and finally hooked it...pulled it up and it was a baby yellowtail snapper about 6" long.:fishing::fishing:


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I can believe it. I've caught immature yellowtail up at Ft. Pierce Inlet before. I just wish keeper size stayed close to shore.


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

SnookMook said:


> I can believe it. I've caught immature yellowtail up at Ft. Pierce Inlet before. I just wish keeper size stayed close to shore.


I had to do a double take...I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me. I know there are jewfish and black groupers in the ICW, but...yellowtails?? thats crazy. YES I do wish the legal ones would come inshore...god that would be awesome!


----------

